# Enneagram Pairings Revised & Expanded Edition



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

I did this little project on my free time a while ago and I wanted to share with y'all. 
Basically every tritype can be broken down into three pairings (for example : 259 has 2+5, 2+9 and 5+9) and each pairing can be applied to the three tritypes corresponding to them (example no2 : 2+5 can be applicable to 258, 259 and 125).
See my older thread for additional content : All Possible 27 Tritype Connections.

1+2 The Guide


Double compliant.
Enhances the natural wings of ONE and TWO.
Pairing that wants *most focused on teaching and guiding people*.
Naturally like to inform and dispense information.
May secretly cultivate a superiority complex.
Easily frustrated with laziness, inattentive behavior.
May need to show the example and be a role-model at all times.
Extremely sensitive to ungratefulness.
May push people too much to better themselves.
Want to bring structure and being appreciated for it.
Often want to be an agent of change, especially if social subtype.
Often feel morally obligated to help people and will chose to ignore their own need in favor of helping people.
They are very hard on themselves and want to be perceived as good people.
Want to be seen as humble yet crave compliments.
Their lower side is that they might think of themselves as incorruptible and that they cannot be flawed whatsoever.
May be robotic and forceful in the way they help since it’s expected of them.
Often hide their aggressive and resentful nature through selective criticism.
Can be abusive and arrogant and think they have the right to be that way since people are ungrateful and don’t notice how hard they try to be selfless.
Their anger can erupt in rather brusque and spectacular accusations and name-calling.
On very low levels of health, may think of themselves as a martyr and/or as a victim.
The 2 fix helps the core 1 be more aware of interpersonal needs and how their worldview affect people.
The 1 fix helps the core 2 distance themselves from their emotional need and focus on the ethical quality in each situation.
1+3 The Super Achiever


Double competent.
Pairing that is the *most focused on working hard with high standards*.
This is the carpenter ant, the Energizer Bunny.
Push for success by implementing the rules.
Often identify with their work and what they do.
Often have good managerial skills and know how to organize things for them to be successful.
Probably the pairing that is most susceptible to overwork and be a workaholic.
They can hold in tremendous amounts of pressure and still be successful at what they do.
They are very hard on their work ethics and can pressurize themselves to accomplish more.
Often have a lot of pent-up anger that can erupt when people expect it the least.
Can be efficient yet humble about the praise.
It can be hard for this pairing to stop what they are doing and ponder why they are doing it in the first place.
Can drown their insecurities and sadness through their workload.
Don’t take criticism well, especially if unexpected, from underlings or from people that don’t know what they are talking about.
Very sensitive to social recognition, even if not social subtype.
They secretly fear being a let down to their family, friends, bosses and coworkers.
May think their way of thinking is the best way at first.
The 3 fix helps the core 1 to get out of their preconceived ideas and be more goal oriented.
The 1 fix helps the core 3 to orient their actions through a set of standards and be less arrogant about their accomplishments.
1+4 The Humanist


Double frustration.
Enhances the natural line of connection to ONE and FOUR.
Pairing that is the *most focused on refining their ideals, pursuing higher standards*.
Whatever the instinctual stacking or the head type, there is a strong push toward what is considered tasteful, decent and grotesque, vulgar.
Want to bring its intuition and imagination front and center but with certain standards and guidelines.
This is a very persnickety and particular pairing that needs to do things a certain way, even when it isn’t practical.
Subtle (or not so subtle) disdain for what is considered subpar, plain, normal or mediocre.
They are often hard to truly please and are even very critical of themselves.
Conflictual relationship with their emotions: refrain from feeling, then let go.
Wants to experience life in all its depth and glory, but the ONE fix wants to keep that within certain rules and boundaries of decency.
May cultivate spiritual and/or religious outlook on life.
Can bring out new standards of excellence, unparalleled visions of beauty.
Can be attached to certain aspects of art and/or culture.
Often quite philosophical and adamant about setting certain standards.
In very low levels of health may run the risk of emotional and mental exhaustion by restricting themselves from continuously harsh standards.
May unintendedly castrate their own emotional experience by repeated superego blockage.
Invertedly, may also sabotage their ability to think critically and rationally with their emotional tidal waves.
The 4 fix helps the core 1 to experience life through a more intuitive and spiritual way so to search for meaning.
The 1 fix helps the core 4 to bring structure and order in its emotional musings and bring out its internal desires to fruition.
1+5 The Rational


Double competency.
Pairing that is the *most focused on accuracy and scientific methods of reasoning*.
Most cerebral combination.
Usually display tastes for intellectual pursuits and a deep hunger for knowledge.
Not easily satisfied with the superficial answers; knows what and how to search for them.
Usually very focused mind that can home in on what to extract from books and sources of information.
Can give extremely detailed and structured information about a subject that they have studied.
Probably one of the most aloof and emotionally distant pairing there is. A TWO wing or fix can help alleviate that tendency.
Very curious mind. They want to know everything that something or someone has to offer.
There is always an effort to be exhaustive and precise in their speech while avoiding rambling if possible.
Pairing that is the most uncomfortable with superficial chat and can be awkward in social situations.
It’s hard for them to let go of the formalities and be more open-minded for one.
They can be stuck with their way of thinking and not welcome new situations because of this.
Can be frustrated by the lack of standards and in-depth knowledge that others cannot display.
Can be easily seen by others as know-it-alls, since they like to correct people on having accurate information.
This pairing can suffer from mental exhaustion because of the level of accuracy and methodical search that they abide by on a daily basis.
The 5 fix helps the core 1 to withhold judgment before complete exhaustivity and having a more objective outlook on a subject.
The 1 fix helps the core 5 weighing which information is worthful or not and become more structured in its analysis.
1+6 The Guardian


Double compliant.
Pairing that is the *most focused on fulfilling its duties, being responsible*.
This is the turtle in the rabbit race or the ant in the Ant and the Grasshopper.
Most structured-oriented of all pairings.
Want to plan ahead and a give little space to surprise.
Trust is not only a concept, but a vital line of conduct.
May be a bit intolerant of innovative and counterculture ideas.
Usually not a very creative combination (unless with FOUR fix and SEVEN wing).
Want a secure and trustworthy environment to implement rules and regulations.
Can take up a leadership position and still be sensitive to the underdog.
May risk being too rigid and intolerant of new ways of doing things.
Can be overly procedural and cautious in its approach to daily tasks.
This SIX can oscillate between periods of phobic and counterphobic phases.
Feel obligated to work and do what’s needed to maintain order in their lives.
Too much pressure can make them irritable and exhausted, so they need to learn to take some time off to relax.
Don’t understand people who don’t follow the rules and may even have disdain for them.
Work hard to gain acceptance and recognition from the authority (most apparent with 136, least with 146).
Laziness and indolence are seen as unacceptable. If people need help then they should at least work for it.
The 6 fix helps the core 1 to be less formal and make alliances with people so they can share their views and discuss what’s important to them.
The 1 fix helps the core 6 to anchor their doubts and fear onto an ideal and feel compelled to orient its life according to its precepts.
1+7 The Catalyst


Double frustration.
Enhances the natural line of connection to ONE and SEVEN.
Pairing that is the *most focused on joining order and chaos together*.
Pairing opposing two different polarities that can be difficult to sustain harmoniously.
People with this combination are often idealistic and want to bring structure with enjoyment.
May let go of the pressure of the internal critic more easily than the other ONE combinations.
Can look serious and enthusiastic at the same time.
Perfectionistic, even in their creative side.
May be hard to follow with their high ideals.
Often have an eye for detail and see the big picture at the same time.
Want to build something interesting in an orderly fashion.
Often pushes their innovative side too much and end up dissatisfied or burned out.
Anger is managed by letting go of the pressure through finding a new way for doing tasks.
Their creativity must be used purposefully, and this dichotomy can be incredibly frustrating.
Can’t stop thinking how they can improve their environment or finding new ways of transmitting information and achieving goals.
Unpredictable emotional demonstrations; mostly anger and frustration (especially if dominant sexual instinct).
Often have a strong connection to their intuitive function (MBTI) regardless if intuitive dominant or not.
The 7 fix helps the core 1 to unwind and let go of the rigid standards by thinking outside the box and focusing of the possibilities.
The 1 fix helps the core 7 to focus on putting their creative side under some structural guidance and filter through unnecessary chaos.
2+5 The Advisor


Double rejection.
Pairing that is the *most interested in learning about why people do what they do*.
Appear emotionally guarded by amiable at the same time.
Pairing opposing two different polarities that can be difficult to sustain harmoniously.
Oscillate between the need to reach out to others and retreat inside their minds.
Often attentive and observant of other’s many needs and behaviors.
Good listeners: want to understand what people have to say without being intrusive.
Sociable, but they need a lot of alone time.
Deny their own needs and may think that others might need them and not the reverse.
Less likely than other TWOs to feel openly entitled and resentful of others if they don’t show immediate appreciation for services and deeds.
Often express anger and hostility in an indirect manner, even if core EIGHT.
Can spend a long time of their day observing and analyzing people.
Often have hidden intentions, not truly open with what they want.
Learn early how they can be of service and appreciated while not being overwhelmed by their environment.
Help people by giving out advices, tips and personal knowledge.
Pride comes from being knowledgeable and not feeling the need to spend too much time with people to be satisfied.
Often provide help, then return to the shadows when they are done.
Some people with this combination make very good psychologists, advisors, etc.
Often more comfortable with one-on-one conversation than with a crowd.
Manage avarice by limiting and controlling time and resources allocated to people.
The 5 fix helps the core 2 to pull back from the action and be more aware of the subtle interactions and be interested in it.
The 2 fix helps the core 5 to pitch in and be part of the group and understand that they can profit emotionally from what they know.
2+6 The Helper


Double compliant.
Pairing that is the most *focused on helping others*.
They are definitely service-oriented, and their attention is focused on others, even with dominant self-preservation instinct.
They want to be seen as providing for others and watchful of people’s needs.
Manage their insecurities by focusing their attention onto others and helping them.
Can be easily flustered if they don’t know how to help and be of assistance.
They take great pride in being important in someone’s life.
Often give out personalized help depending on the person and the situation.
Their life feel fulfilled with a service-oriented job, especially if they know they’ve made a difference.
Indifference and ingratitude are intolerable to them.
This pairing definitely fear being alone for long periods of time.
They usually don’t mind doing menial work as long as they are acknowledged for it.
Fear of being excluded, outside of the social circle, even if not dominant social instinct.
Anxious to be of service, may create opportunities to help.
May be clingy and dependent to the people they trust.
May be sensitive to flattery and compliments since they crave them and that they can be great indicators for who is kind and trustworthy and who’s not.
May turn their attention to others so much that they forget to nurture their own needs and feel drained and frustrated all the time.
This pairing isn’t focusing on its inner world and can be totally out of touch of what is truly important to them.
The 6 fix helps the core 2 to be aware of potential shifts and mishaps in their environment so to better be of service to people.
The 2 fix helps the core 6 to understand emotional and relational issues and how they can benefit from it.
2+7 The Entertainer


Double positive outlook
Pairing that is the *most hedonistic and focused on enjoyment*.
This is the fairy or the lovely prince/princess.
Very social and gregarious.
People with this pairing are born entertainers that like to laugh.
Most charming and humorous people.
Bored and anxious when alone, needs the crowd to be stimulated.
Can’t stand negativity and will minimize problems if possible.
Find innovative ways to include people in their shenanigans.
They need to inject a more realistic approach to their daily problems, otherwise they will alienate themselves from others on the long run.
Please and manipulate people by keeping things and themselves interesting.
Very friendly demeanor. Often wants to be friends with everyone.
May think that everyone like them and that they can be above reproach.
Avoid criticism by being nice, funny with a hint of cheekiness.
Become miserable in an isolated environment with repetitive workload.
Want to be of service in an original and fun way.
May adopt a likeable and upbeat persona whatever the Gut type or instinctual stacking.
Want to be praised for being interesting, witty and entertaining.
Core TWOs might be more likely to assert their needs than other TWOs because of need for variety and avoidance of pain of SEVEN.
Capricious about what they want but still don’t want others to turn their back on them, so they might compromise and be likeable.
The 7 fix helps the core 2 to widen their scope and let them get some of the enjoyment while being with others.
The 2 fix helps the core 7 to focus more on others’ wellbeing and share their experiences with them.
2+8 The Protector


Double rejection.
Paring that is the *most protective and manipulative*.
Enhances the natural line of connection to TWO and EIGHT.
This is the mama/papa bear archetype.
Manage their insecurities by looking how they can shield people from being harm or misguided.
Help people in a forceful, direct approach.
Very wary of being ignored and rejected.
Can get easily riled up, then apology in fear of being rejected.
May say that they don’t need people and are independent, yet still want others to like them and be important.
Pride comes from taking a stand for others that can’t.
Very emotionally guarded since they don’t want to feel needy nor underestimated.
Can inadvertently control others by telling them how to act for their own good.
Offended and hurt if people reject their advice or help.
May understand better than most people how people can manipulate others for their own profit.
May tie their worth on how their protect, advice and prevent loved one from being taken advantage of.
Can become overly protective and suspicious of strangers trying to interact with people they affectionate.
Show they love by being upfront and honest about what they think and feel.
Can be forceful and threatening in the way they help.
The 8 fix helps the core 2 to assert their needs and be more direct about what they covet.
The 2 fix helps the core 8 soften their aggressive demeanor and understand the impact of interpersonal connections.
2+9 The Benevolent


Double positive outlook.
Pairing that is the *most gentle and non-threatening*.
Dreamy, yet also focused on others.
Often disown anything that could be perceived as negative or problematic.
Want to be uplifting in a soft, healing way.
Unassertive, may not know how to deal with conflict.
Like to comfort people with encouraging words.
Want to be liked and be seen as easygoing, comforting.
May want to give general advice that is non-specific yet helpful.
Manage their anger and need by forgetting themselves and by merging with what others want.
Can secretly feel unnoticed, depreciated and lonely.
Often genuinely care for others even if not always apparent.
Help people by easing out the anxiety and soothing out the emotional pain.
It’s hard to see their pride since the NINE part will even deny of having any of it.
Love seeing everyone they love together in harmony, especially if they’ve contributed to it.
Usually quite humble and unaware of their sense of pride.
Often have a delicate and mellow personality.
This is the quietly positive person that doesn’t mind doing menial tasks to help people.
The 9 fix helps the core 2 to see all points of views and be of assistance in a non-intrusive way.
The 2 fix helps the core 9 be more proactive in taking into account the needs of others and assert their need for appreciation.
3+5 The Professional


Double competency.
Paring that is the *most focused on appearing knowledgeable*.
Often want to dive deep into a few subjects and become an expert at them.
Cultivate the image of a specialist, especially when social subtype.
Like to have a deep grasp on one subject than dabbling in multiple ones.
They often have an intellectual arrogance about what they know.
Their identity can be wrapped around being knowledgeable and hide their vulnerable side behind their academic pursuits.
It’s often not enough to know about a subject. They have to know it well enough for them to be held in great esteem and do something with it.
May have impressive credentials or being above average compared to its peers.
Productive, yet want to work at their own pace.
They avoid failure by being selective of what they show to others.
Very hidden personality because of the need for compartmentalization and always showing off an image of success.
May risk throwing off the relational and emotional aspect of their life and become robotic in their decision process.
Very cold and distant personality no matter the gut type.
May appear more confident about what they know than they really are.
Seek objectivity and exhaustivity as well as a way to promote themselves through information.
Some people with this pairing may want to dress conservatively yet always look sharp.
Often great at mastering something and doing something successful with it.
The 5 fix helps the core 3 to home in on some specific subject and further understand all its parts.
The 3 fix helps the core 5 to put its intellectual prowess out there and be more polished in their overall demeanor.
3+6 The Team Player


Double attachment.
Paring that is the *most hardworking and cooperating*.
Enhances the natural line of connection to THREE and SIX.
Think of any sport team and how each player needs to be aware of their role and be successful for the group.
Want to be praised for their efforts and are extremely good at fitting in the mold in any organization.
Want to maintain a competent yet cooperative reputation among their peers.
Can be doubtful of the authority yet still want to be praised by it.
They are found on top the hierarchy unless they lead with EIGHT or ONE.
Make great managers, rule-implementers, etc.
They want to know the rules so they can implement them to the best of their capacity.
Anxious if the authority questions their value or their work.
Like to show their loyalty and love through concrete actions.
May want to act for the greater good of a community of a group, especially if social subtype.
Become very anxious when they are singled-out or lose their jobs, career, etc. since they put so much emphasis on their providing role.
Failure to meet requirement can be extremely disruptive psychologically (as an employee, parent, husband, wife, etc.)
Can become competitive in order to please the thing that gives them security (bosses, parents, partners, etc.)
Can adapt their speech and mannerism in order to conform better to their surroundings.
May question authority behind its back but support and perform in front of them.
The 6 fix helps the core 3 to pay attention to their environment, who and what can give them success through security.
The 3 fix helps the core 6 to be confident in their ability to perform and execute tasks to gain trust and security.
3+7 The Persuader


Double assertive.
Paring that is the *most positive and optimistic*.
This is the magician, the salesperson, the opportunist archetype.
Want to show a cool and unfretted attitude.
They know how to market themselves, even if not social subtype.
Need to constantly be on the move, doing or building something.
Their ambition is somewhat smoothed out and less openly asserted unless they have EIGHT in their tritype.
Know how to convince and coerce people in a charming and professional way.
Good at starting new trends and seeing what’s in and what’s not.
Can perform well in marketing, business, trade, fashion, etc.
Combine efficiency with entertainment: life is a game.
Competitiveness with an element of fun and glee.
Want to be seen as slick, impressive and on top of their game.
Solve problems efficiently with a touch of originality.
Can display lots of effort to hide any weaknesses, signs of failure or disappointment.
Can cheat, lie, manipulate under a pleasant disguise to get what they want.
They are characterized by their opportunistic views.
May come off too strongly in their happy-go-lucky stance and appear fake to some people.
There is a natural entertainer quality to this pairing. May make great show hosts or speakers in general.
The 7 fix helps the core 3 to lighten up and see all the possible outcome to meet their goals.
The 3 fix helps the core 7 to stay focused on their goals, be anchored to reality and to concretize their needs.
3+8 The Challenger


Double assertive.
Pairing that is the *most aggressive and assertive*.
Think of a steamroller or a tank: fearsome, bulky, resistant, yet difficult to steer and maneuver.
They are often rivals or opponents of some sort in fiction.
Can use intimidating tactics in order to win.
They often have a determined look on their face.
Very committed to their goals and don’t give up easily.
They are made to spar and combat in many different forms.
Want to give off a fierce and tough image as well as one of a winner.
May ridicule and/or belittle those who are more sensitive and emotionally expressive.
May think that they are invulnerable at times, that they can take up anything.
Often make themselves bigger than they actually are; it’s hard to not notice them in a crowd.
Action-oriented person that may skip the details to fast unless they have a FIVE fix.
Absolutely hate to lose; very strong egotic stance.
Loves a good challenge and can be brash and impetuous.
May not know their limits at first and be prone to accidents or burnouts.
Know how to make an impact and have it their way despite not always following the rules.
Are often disconnected to their heart and more vulnerable side.
Hard to deter form their goals and can be too single-minded.
See emotions as a burden and a sign of weakness, not realizing that it can be a powerful way of communicating inner desires and intentions.
The 8 fix helps the core 3 to rely less on their image and be more independent.
The 3 fix helps the core 8 to consider polishing their discourse before standing their ground too strongly.
3+9 The Stabilizer


Double attachment.
Pairing that *hides behind an inoffensive and likeable veneer* the most.
Enhances the natural line of connection to THREE and NINE.
Probably the least likely of all pairings to display strong emotions or go toward extremes.
Consequently, there is rarely something offensive, dramatic or controversial about them, at least on surface level.
There is a natural mask of pleasantness when those two enneatypes come together.
Hide their more edgy side with a likeable but somewhat plain exterior.
Can be a surprisingly tough nut to crack in private, even when they lead with the sexual instinct.
Stick to the role that is assigned to them.
Very consistent behavior, especially in public.
Even when they lead with SIX or is a feeling type in the MBTI, there is a moderation in their emotional display and they won’t focus too much on amplifying them, especially negative ones.
Want to be seen as reliable and successful without too much arrogance.
Can pride themselves in being tolerant, uncomplicated and agreeable.
Very adaptable and accommodating.
Can agree with people on surface but privately disagree.
Masters of lazy but efficient work practices, aka working smarter.
Are efficient but don’t usually push themselves further than what’s expected of them.
Hide their stubbornness by only adapting in surface and doing superficial changes.
Unemotional and dry personality for the most part.
The 9 fix helps the core 3 mellow their ambitious nature and go more with the flow.
The 3 fix helps the core 9 be more assertive, dynamic and goal oriented.
4+5 The Introspective


Double withdrawn.
Paring that is the *most introspective and focused on its inner life*.
Enhances the natural wings of FOUR and FIVE.
This is the deep divers of their own personal abyss.
People with this pairing are deep thinkers and feelers.
Often feel like a drop in the ocean, like they could be easily swallowed by the outside world.
Feel tired very quickly when interacting with people, especially in new environment.
Genuinely feel different and separate from the crowd.
Generally, prefer written communication over spoken one.
Seek depth in everything and often cannot tolerate daily conversations because of this.
Often engrossed in interests far more than other pairings.
They have a hard time communicating their feelings if they are caught up in them.
Often have a capacity for forming mental maps in which they can intuitively navigate.
Seek beauty and authenticity in the pursuit of knowledge.
Often have odd or unusual interests.
Can be shut ins and live in their own fantasy realm.
Can be emotionally moved and not overtly showing it at all.
Often have a hidden self that very few people are aware of.
Want to be known for their artistic complexity and ingenuity.
It can take them enormous amount of time to produce something because they always prioritize quality over quantity.
Feelings can be a source of anxiety, but they still want to experience them.
Often amass vast amount of knowledge and are often wise beyond their years.
The 5 fix helps the core 4 seek out logical causes to their feelings of inferiority and pursue intellectual hobbies.
The 4 fix helps the core 5 break out of the cerebral mindset and allow intuitive and emotional depth to seep into the self.
4+6 The Quester


Double reactive.
Pairing that is *the most doubtful and sensitive to experiences in general*.
Emotionally volatile but feelings run deep.
Take a great deal of time analyzing and sorting out their feelings and thoughts.
See their identity as shifting and molding itself through their experiences.
Doubt themselves and others a lot.
Conflict between external security and maintaining personal integrity.
Question life and the meaning behind everything to the point of being emotionally and mentally exhausted at times.
Emotionally volatile and verbally aggressive if threatened.
Always see new information in their quest to find the truth, so it’s a never-ending search.
Creative, but need reassurance in their abilities and support from others.
It’s hard for them to hide their emotional reactions to something.
Feel their vulnerable side and may reveal it more than other pairings.
Often need to vent and talk about what’s troubling them to someone they trust.
Often very empathetic of other’s suffering when healthy.
Often have a very good capacity for psychological help because of the emotional intuition of the FOUR and the generosity of the SIX.
Kids with this pairing often possess emotional maturity because they pause and question the situation they are in instead of simply interacting with it.
They have the ability of be in other people’s shoe and help them in a deep way.
The 6 fix helps the core 4 seek meaning outside their emotional realm and validate their findings with trustworthy sources.
The 4 fix helps the core 6 turn inward toward their authentic self to seek meaning without reaching external assistance.
4+7 The Whimsical


Double frustration.
Pairing that is the *most imaginative and fantastical*.
This is the enfant terrible with a wild imagination.
See imaginative ways to practical problems.
Very idealistic but with unstable and fickle energy.
Want significance and playfulness in their daily lives.
May prefer their inner imagination to the drearier side of life.
Capricious and bratty in behavior since they want things done in a fun, playful manner.
They often hide their sadness and disenchantment behind impish or childlike behavior.
Easily bored since they see always see how life could be better and more meaningful in many ways.
Bipolar/dysthymic mind; oscillate between sadness and joy.
See things that are missing in order for the situation to be magical and original.
They feel miserable in conventional workplace that doesn’t allow creative thinking.
Easily see how certain situations can be stifling and boring and try to avoid them.
Can be impatient with their own negative feelings and move on too quickly instead of settling down and rooting out the cause of their anxiety.
This paring amplifies the need to be connected to our inner child and the importance of self-nurturance.
Seek to validate and exteriorize their magical inner world yet often feel bummed up by realistic expectations.
Feel conflicted with their need for immediate mental satisfaction clashing with their need for manifesting their emotional truth.
The 7 fix helps the core 4 find enjoyable ways to deal with their feelings of lacking and seek out novel solutions to bring out their creative side.
The 4 fix helps the core 7 stop chasing down countless options and be more sensitive to the emotional quality and nuances that each of them have.
4+8 The Maskless


Double reactive.
Pairing that has the *most difficulty with superficiality and lying in general*.
Most intuitive pairing; see possibilities long before most people.
Intense reactivity to perceived dishonesty, falsehood and conventional thinking.
Most creative and unconventional pairing.
Out-of-the-box thinking and problem-solving.
Like to dig deep into emotional traumas, not afraid of defying taboos.
Protect the vulnerable, the rejected, the abandoned, the different.
Wants to live life according to their own musing, rejecting external expectations.
Are their own authority and can easily delve into insubordination.
Don’t have any problem going against the grain and be oppositional.
If it doesn’t ring true to them, it’s no gonna be validated.
They don’t sugarcoat anything, and they mean every word of it.
They trust their gut and their heart, so they are very instinctive in everything they do.
Often see right through others and intuitively know what makes people tick and how they manage everyday problems.
They often have piercing, intense look in their face.
This EIGHT is more conscious of its emotional needs and less fearful of its vulnerable side.
This pairing brings out intensity and emotional truthfulness.
People with this combination are extremely sensitive to insincerity and deceit.
Feel things strongly and express them in a powerful and/or eccentric way.
Can say deep or unconventional truths that few people might have reflected on before.
The 8 fix helps the core 4 assert their creative side and make something out of it.
The 4 fix helps the core 8 get in touch with their emotions and vulnerable side as well as their intuition.
4+9 The Receptive


Double withdrawn.
Pairing that is the *most sensitive and sympathetic to suffering*.
This is the healer, the highly sensitive person archetype.
Can feel a bit estranged from the group and expect others to welcome them.
They are often quite empathetic and can understand where people come from.
Often have strong healing presence as if people are drawn to them.
Often hide their sadness with a smile.
This is quite a passive combination that doesn’t feel the need to confront their problem readily in order to feel better.
Feel that something is missing in their life but won’t necessarily go all the way to find it.
Often have a nostalgic and/or romantic side.
Often dream about their ideal life instead of making it happen.
They like to escape into their feelings and thoughts for long periods of time.
Their behavior feels ghostly and ethereal, as if they were half-present.
Very sensitive but might not show it in fear of being rejected.
Envy is more private and quiet with this combination.
There is some sort of resigned attitude with this pairing.
Good listener but may focus too much on the sad/emotional part of the conversation.
May often look aloof and hesitant to engage.
May suffer in silence instead of looking for help or solve the problem.
If they aren’t careful, they can take a lot of abuse and not do anything about it.
Like most NINE pairings, manifest their anger in a passive-aggressive fashion, but also to themselves.
The 9 fix helps the core 4 smooth out their penchant for protest and ease out their harsher side.
The 4 fix helps the core 9 introspect more and spending more time with their emotional needs.
5+8 The Independent


Double rejection.
Pairing that is the *most strategic in their thinking*.
Enhances the natural line of connection to FIVE and EIGHT.
This is the chess master or the mastermind.
Very strong opinions about topic they like or study.
Knowledge is power to them.
Never attack upfront first but can be sneaky and never let its sight away from their opponent.
Often doesn’t rely on one course of action and can change on a whim according to the situation.
May be underestimated by their peers because of the FIVE’s low energy giving the EIGHT are more subdued presence.
This FIVE is less intellectual in the sense of bookworm and more streetwise as this pairing learns best by experience.
They oscillate between action and observation very quickly as to never be truly in the moment nor completely still.
They often look calm and fixated on something, as they are waiting to strike on their prey at the right time.
Menacing or unfriendly presence even if unintentional.
Mix of hot and cold energy; may be hard to follow and hard to know deeply.
Their heart is very well protected and can be hard to access even to them.
Often have a razor-sharp mind and are very good at problem-solving.
Have a difficult time connecting with others in a casual, superficial way.
Can alternate between periods of action and reflection.
The 8 fix helps the core 5 putting their ideas out there and assert themselves.
The 5 fix helps the core 8 understand the need to contemplate in order to better grasp the situation.
5+9 The Observer


Double withdrawn.
Paring that is the *most introverted and removed from action*.
This is the invisible person or the hermit archetype.
They are wise in a quiet way and don’t dispense their knowledge needlessly.
Probably one the least likely pairing to fancy a lavish lifestyle.
Like to take their time to understand things their own way.
Constantly aware of their energy levels and want to preserve their fuel.
Tend to be curious about a plethora of subjects but may not necessarily delve deep into all of them.
Their shyness can put a damper on their intelligence.
May run the risk of disengaging with the world as means of protecting their integrity.
Very passive and does not appear proactive or full of energy at first.
May become argumentative if they hold strong opinions but don’t push them too much if there is a possibility for conflict.
Want to understand concepts and information their own way.
Can easily disappear in social settings.
It’s like they are not physically present.
Avarice is managed through limiting their interaction with the outside world and making themselves unimportant.
Whenever they feel anxiety or anger, they want to retreat into their world to process the emotion.
Hide their discomfort and their identity to a certain extent.
Feels overwhelmed very easily by external stimulation and expectations.
It’s quite easy for them be disengaged with the present situation and be in their own world.
The 9 fix helps the core 5 have a broader and a non-judgmental perspective.
The 5 fix helps the core 9 by going deeper into their understanding of people and things, narrowing the scope.
6+8 The Confronter


Double reactive.
Pairing that *wants to make people state their intentions openly* the most.
Most confrontational and argumentative pairing (most aggressive tritype is 368).
Are usually good readers of situations and people but can be prone to projecting their fears and coming off too strongly.
May see problems where they aren't, a bit paranoiac.
Wants to get to the bottom of sketchy businesses.
Very loyal and protective to those under their wings.
Very sensitive to power dynamics (personal and social).
Each tritype with this pairing want to be protective and shield others from being misled or taken advantage of.
Often know that they are vulnerable but almost always protect themselves from being hurt by others.
Often deny that they are overreacting and think that they are passionate or are trying to prove their point.
The SIX fix is almost always counterphobic when paired with EIGHT.
This pairing denies their fear and may not identify with the most of the SIX traits at first.
Fearsome pairing that knows how to argue and speak their minds, appearing confident.
Can be reactive and emotional even when the subject isn’t meant to be.
Can sense imminent danger and usually have quick reflexes.
Want to see the truth in all situations, but often end up imposing theirs (especially with 368).
May don’t know how to stop being in attacking mode and may make a fool of themselves.
The 8 fix helps the core 6 garner self-confidence and the drive to act on their suspicions and challenge what they see as unfair.
The 6 fix helps the core 8 to trust people and bond with like-minded folk.
6+9 The Follower


Double attachment.
Enhances the natural line of connection to SIX and NINE.
Pairing that *wants to be part of a community* the most, even if not social subtype.
Often unassuming or wavering when alone, feel better in groups.
Even when leading with FOUR or with a sexual subtype, you won’t see them alienating themselves completely from their peers.
Unsure about their capacity to act alone, so they side with security.
Can easily take too much time to take a decision, especially with TWO or FOUR in the tritype.
Find security in being part of something greater than them.
Often look scared, preoccupied and/or worried even if not.
Unconsciously conforms and bends to its environment.
Can easily mimic or reflect collective insecurities, wants or beliefs.
Abhor conflict; their first instinct is usually to hide. A strong EIGHT wing or THREE fix can help alleviate the need for flight.
It’s hard to think for themselves and not to be swayed by others’ opinion
Usually gentle and amiable but can become secretive and anxious if they feel threatened.
Display their frustration in a passive aggressive way, often displacing it to something less threatening.
The SIX here is usually phobic but can become counterphobic if pushed enough toward stress and danger.
Can easily be caught in indecision and want others to take the big decisions at first.
At their worst, can blindly follow the herd and act without thinking for themselves.
The 9 fix helps the core 6 relax and being more tolerant and accepting of difference.
The 6 fix helps the core 9 being less indolent and more proactive when helping others.
7+8 The Conqueror


Double assertive.
Pairing that *wants freedom and assert their will* the most.
Enhances the natural wings of 7 and 8.
Has the greatest difficulty of all pairings will external or imposed limits, often circumventing or breaking them in order to get what they want.
Typically have a hard time to say no to their desires.
Life is a playground; "I take what I want".
A blend of hedonistic and realistic approach to life.
Feel the best when they get things done their way.
Always on the lookout to take charge in a situation and having fun while doing it.
Love a good challenge and usually succeed a overtaking them.
When they are invested into something, it’s hard for them to slow down because they love the intensity of the situation and usually find ways renew its interest.
It’s hard for them to look for potential pitfalls and be wary of new endeavors.
They want freedom to manifest what they crave out of life.
They might not see how important it is to cultivate their inner lives and understand why they do what they do.
May take for granted what others find offensive and obnoxious.
Good negotiator: Always find a way to win something.
Quick thinker and smooth talker; direct speech but in a funny, original way.
They need to learn to slow down and think about potential consequences.
Most excessive and grandiose viewpoint of all pairings.
Have and unmistakable big energy and dynamic presence.
The 8 fix helps the core 7 to anchor their attention on goals and crave things more intensely.
The 7 fix helps the core 8 divert their lust for power in many different viewpoints and help broaden personal scope.
7+9 The Optimist


Double positive outlook.
Pairing that *wants things to be easy and stress-free* the most.
This is the dreamer or the troubadour archetype.
Don’t like to overcomplicate life and avoid seeing problems.
It doesn’t take them much to get excited but also not much to get bored.
Wants variety in a comfortable and unpretentious way.
Child-like energy in this pairing; very gentle and sunny disposition.
There is nothing rough or uppity with this pairing.
People mostly feel welcome and at ease with them.
Soft, expansive energy, always dreaming about what could be.
Most unfocused and ungrounded pairing of all.
Keeping a focus is hard for them.
They want to see the glass half full and have a hard time with negativity.
Can be secretly malcontent with what they have and don’t display their discomfort.
Seek novelty without forcing the events and are very adaptable.
Often have a lazy side that don't want to deal with boring or serious tasks.
Can seek excitement through material cravings (eating, gambling, spending, etc.) and not realizing how problematic it is.
Prone to compulsive but comforting addictions.
They don’t see how destructive they can be to themselves and others when they go into their unhealthy stages and shut off any negativity and responsibilities to stratify their need to escape reality.
The 9 fix helps the core 7 soften and temper their excitability in addition to being less prickly and overtly impatient.
The 7 fix helps the core 9 bolster their self-confidence and be more proactive and relational.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Interesting observations - this actually has me wondering if I have a 9 fix instead of an 8 fix.


----------



## keatsvevo (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm a 459 and you hit the nail on the head with these ones:

Generally, prefer written communication over spoken one.
Seek depth in everything and often cannot tolerate daily conversations because of this.
Often have a hidden self that very few people are aware of.
I've always felt like I have a hidden self. It's the side of me that takes up most of my internal world - that is, abysmal and deeply contemplative that only a few people know.

Their behavior feels ghostly and ethereal, as if they were half-present.
I've had 2 or 3 people call me 'ghost-like' so sounds about right haha!

May run the risk of disengaging with the world as means of protecting their integrity.
Oh boy! This one... I do, I do disengage (but am not completely cut off). The integrity part is true and I think has to do with a need to be intentional. For instance, everything I post on social media is intentional - I've no set of criteria but intuitively it either has to be something meaningful or useful or even entertaining in a certain sense. Basically, it can't just be purely seemingly self-involved and vacuous.

It can take them enormous amount of time to produce something because they always prioritize quality over quantity.
I feel this very much. A person that comes to mind is Fiona Apple... took her years with her most recent album. This fact is very self-assuring but can also feel very resigned. To me, it's intentionality... I can't possibly put stuff out there that doesn't come from an inspired place. However, I'm tempted to feel like I could do so much and inspire others which is what I want... but then again I couldn't possibly do that if I'm not either inspired or intentional.

Do you think someone with my tritype can do well in a hands-on career? I'm having qualms about the path I'm trudging on but a part of me thinks it'll do me general good to be "present."

Thanks for this post btw!


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

keatsvevo said:


> I'm a 459 and you hit the nail on the head with these ones:
> 
> Generally, prefer written communication over spoken one.
> Seek depth in everything and often cannot tolerate daily conversations because of this.
> ...


Hey! Thanks for your comment 
I think that Contemplatives generally perform well in jobs that ignite passion or purpose, whather it might be. Katherine Fauvre said that they are a lot of artisans with this tritype, especially with high self-preservation. I've talked with a 459 lady that thaught herself how to dance ballet and learn foreign languages. I think Contemplatives need to express themselves in a unique but removed way, out of the limelight in order to feel secure and satisfied. I'm very close to being this tritype so I can understand it quite easily. It`s also hard for 459s to be present to life as you mentioned above since they are the single most inner-focused and self-referencing tritype of all. I think I saw a swiss documentary on YouTube about a watchmaker with high social-anxiety (I don't know her tritype obviously but she seemed to fit the Contemplative criteria of deep introversion and need to be alone for her to be comfortable). She became a sucessful artisan by building herself a contiguus square counter where she could have a physical distance between her costumers and her, greatly alleviating her social anxiety. I'm so saying that all 459s have social anxiety but I'm pretty sure they might be a correlation here. Anyways, to answer you question, yes I think this tritype can do well in hands-on careers since they can be great with details and polishing they work day by day at their own pace.


----------



## keatsvevo (Apr 17, 2021)

Karkino said:


> Hey! Thanks for your comment
> I think that Contemplatives generally perform well in jobs that ignite passion or purpose, whather it might be. Katherine Fauvre said that they are a lot of artisans with this tritype, especially with high self-preservation. I've talked with a 459 lady that thaught herself how to dance ballet and learn foreign languages. I think Contemplatives need to express themselves in a unique but removed way, out of the limelight in order to feel secure and satisfied. I'm very close to being this tritype so I can understand it quite easily. It`s also hard for 459s to be present to life as you mentioned above since they are the single most inner-focused and self-referencing tritype of all. I think I saw a swiss documentary on YouTube about a watchmaker with high social-anxiety (I don't know her tritype obviously but she seemed to fit the Contemplative criteria of deep introversion and need to be alone for her to be comfortable). She became a sucessful artisan by building herself a contiguus square counter where she could have a physical distance between her costumers and her, greatly alleviating her social anxiety. I'm so saying that all 459s have social anxiety but I'm pretty sure they might be a correlation here. Anyways, to answer you question, yes I think this tritype can do well in hands-on careers since they can be great with details and polishing they work day by day at their own pace.


Thank you! Oh boy... _single most inner-focused and self-referencing tritype of all_. Sounds like a lot of weight to carry! Haha. I am quite pleased with it though... naturally, seeing to it that that is how I feel like I find meaning and fulfillment - that is, attunement to the inner world. 

_I think Contemplatives need to express themselves in a unique but removed way, out of the limelight in order to feel secure and satisfied._

That is very... accurate. Unique, definitely but also personal, emotionally resonant, deep, and with integrity - and yes, removed. I would rather attract a small group of like-minded people who can genuinely appreciate, understand, or get inspired by whatever it is I put out there. 

Although, that said, as much as I wouldn't want attention to myself, I have relatively very little reservations with what I create. 

Oh wow, that's an interesting story. I definitely have experienced social anxiety and still do but to a very minimal extent compared to how it used to be when I was younger.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Well, at least I can safely say that @Allostasis is the paradigm for 538 / 583


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

mino said:


> Well, at least I can safely say that @Allostasis is the paradigm for 538 / 583


Indeed, I don't resonate much with any other pairing description. Except maybe 1+5.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

Allostasis said:


> Indeed, I don't resonate much with any other pairing description. Except maybe 1+5.


I can see that.

Even then, I’d say that 8+5 fits you a bit better than 1+5 (though I’d deem you much more intellectual than the description lets on).

You are quite literally the only person I can compare to Bobby Fischer.


----------



## mino (Jul 20, 2020)

(Regarding myself).

153, 154, and 164 are still the only tritypes that I could imagine myself being. Lovely.


----------

